# Residencia Permanente



## HughT (Jan 18, 2017)

I applied for and was issued on the same day my Residencia Permanente Mexican Visa recently. I have not moved to mexico yet but hope to before mid summer. When my passport was returned to me, the agent at the Mexican Consulate told me to go to an Immigration? office in Guanajuato after I arrive there. I understood that I would get a pocket card then. Is that correct? What do I need to bring to that office with me? Any explanations would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Take everything you showed at the consulate.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> Take everything you showed at the consulate.


I would add, also take the original and a copy of a recent utility bill with your Mexican address on it. If your name is not on the bill, also take a letter from the landlord or person whose name is on the bill stating that you are living there. Mexico wants a proof-of-address for just about anything you try to do.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I would add, also take the original and a copy of a recent utility bill with your Mexican address on it. If your name is not on the bill, also take a letter from the landlord or person whose name is on the bill stating that you are living there. *Mexico wants a proof-of-address for just about anything you try to do.*


True dat. One solution is a _constancia de residencia_, available at the local city hall. Mine's impressive, the way Mexicans like official documents: decorated with the municipal letterhead, seals, signatures of important people, even my picture embossed with the city's crest. Bring your landlord's letter (or your landlord), any other documents you have, or perhaps just someone who knows you. At least that's the way it works in small towns.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

You also need your passport stamped in by Mexican Immigration and a FMM "canaje" portion filled out [30 day FMM card] and stamped by Mexican Immigration when entering Mexico or you will have a problem when the local Immigration office asks for them to process your Residente Permanente vísa/card. Your 6 month vías in your passport is not a Residente Permantene visa, only a preapproval for a RP visa. 

The card itself is the visa and processing will take place in Mexico. There is a "tramite" form to printout after you fill it out online and take it to their office, a form called "formato basico" they give you to complete and 2 payments at any Mexican bank to make. I haven´t heard of anyone being asked to present the financial solvency proof you presented to the consulate. It appears that section of the processing was completed at the consulate which is why you recieved the 6 month RP visa in your passport. After 6 months the visa in your passport expires and after 30 days the FMM "canje" card expires if you do not present yourself to your local Immigration office first. If this happens you start over again.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hugh T:
Count your days carfully, as you only have 180 days, from the date your visa pre-approval was issued by the consulate, to enter Mexico. If you fail, there are no refunds, and yes, you will have to start over again. Once you cross the border, you have just 30 days to report to INM to begin the process (tramite) to get the actual visa. It can take a couple of months to complete & you will need to be available periodically, as mentioned above. Grace periods do not exist in Mexico.


----------



## HughT (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you for the 3 month reminder!


----------



## HughT (Jan 18, 2017)

oops, that is 6 months!! lol


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Also be aware that there is no INM (immigration) office in Guanajuato City. The two options would be San Miguel and Leon. I always went to San Miguel and the workers there are kind of difficult to deal with and sometimes border on being incompetent. Even so, I was able to get everything taken care of despite many hassles.
I have heard that the Leon office is smaller and a little more efficient so you may want to check out going there instead. Plus, Leon is a just little bit closer to Gto City than San Miguel.


----------



## HughT (Jan 18, 2017)

I was not aware that there was not an office in Guanajuato. Thanks for telling me about Leon. We will be living in Silao so Leon is much closer!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

HughT said:


> I was not aware that there was not an office in Guanajuato. Thanks for telling me about Leon. We will be living in Silao so Leon is much closer!


You'd think that Guanajuato being the state capital would cause them to put an office of INM there but I guess the high concentration of foreigners in nearby San Miguel caused them to decide to put the office there instead of the capital, where the extranjero density is much lower. And of course Leon is one big city with lots of nearby industry so I'm sure that's why there is an office there.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

circle110 said:


> You'd think that Guanajuato being the state capital would cause them to put an office of INM there but I guess the high concentration of foreigners in nearby San Miguel caused them to decide to put the office there instead of the capital, where the extranjero density is much lower. And of course Leon is one big city with lots of nearby industry so I'm sure that's why there is an office there.


Pretty much works that way, with INM offices portioned out by demand. I understand Chapala has one, even though the town's not that big, or very far from the main one in GDL. Here in Colima, INM isn't in the capital but rather on the docks in Manzanillo which has most of the expats along with foreigners from everywhere in the Pacific Rim doing business at the port.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Psst: 180 days is just short of 6 months. Count carefully; INM does.


----------

